# MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread.



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Been looking through everybody elses buildups, figured it was time to show mine.
Here it was about 5 years ago before i owned it.
it was pretty much built for track use.








as it sat about 6 months ago in my garage.









































here it is about a month ago when i started to strip it:
































































































as of now the body is more stripped, i have started on shaving the engine bay and am also cleanign up the floor pan and such.
*Engine:*








its a 9A 16v.
the bottom end has to following done to it:
-bored to 2.1l
-knife edged crank
-h-beam con-rods
-vw oversized (1mm) pistons
-high volume oil pump
soon to be installed:
-vwms windage tray and oil pan
-new water pump
-all stainless allen head hardware.
here is the head i will be using









i have the following for it:
-cat cams 268 cam-set
-supertech sport valvesprings
-lightweight lifters
















and it will be getting rebuilt with a mild porting+ polishing job.
i'm going to be running a set of Weber DCOM's (the newer dcoe's)
and a euro non-cat dual downpipe with a eurosport 16v exhaust.
the tranny is a O2A out of a passat 16v, i have the full cable shift setup ready to go in. i also have a lightened G60 flywheel and sachs VR6 clutch kit thatw ill be used i it.
*Suspension/brakes*

-FK 60/40(in the works)
-Full poly bushing kit(already on)
-rear neuspeed 28mm sway bar(already on)
-FK front and rear strut tower tie bar(in the works)
-Neuspeed k brace (front lower)(already have it.)
-4 wheel discs 8.9's+9.1's all brembo rotors and PBR pads(will be all new)

i will be using a set of mint p-slots(in one of the photo's up top.)
the interior will be getting a mint Cabby dash, no center console a mahogany wheel and some form of low back buckets.
updates will follow as i progress.
_Modified by [email protected] at 8:03 AM 1-5-2006_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:04 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

W.O.W. Nice. What are the seats you've got there?
This is basic Scirocco trivia I really ought to know *hangs head in shame* but what is the body kit showing in the first picture?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

its the kamei skirts and from valance.
those seats where somethign i got out of a junker andsold for cash.volvo seats btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

just got my carbs.
Weber DCOM's


----------



## DOHCTERvr (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

those wheels look really good without tires


----------



## xaeryan (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how much weight can be saved by removing the body putty? Particular in the front fenders?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i was just test fitting the wheels.
as far as the body putty, i'm just making sure ther is no hiding rust, as i want to fix it right.
i'll be putting on more seam sealer after.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Did some work this weekend. big thanks to matt(91gtx) for all his help.
welded in soem patches, reinforced the floor, cleaned all the factory seam sealer and such.
pics for view:
























then i used this stuff:








and it gave me this after the first coat.
























now i have to wait 72 hours, appply the second coat of rust bullet. then i can put some new seam sealer where needed, then from there i will put the Brown Bread i bought in.(sound deadening)


----------



## Rocco_Phil (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice thread, nice pics, nice effort. Way to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks. effort for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i just finished putting in the brown bread on all the area i wanted to. turned out pretty good.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i just finished putting in the brown bread on all the area i wanted to. turned out pretty good.
]

I think it's a good idea, but how much does all that weigh?


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (webthread)*

lookin awesome...excited for more pics


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (gmrocco16v)*

Properly done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










That's what Buck Rogers scirocco would look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work so far


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for all the motivating comments guys.
i used a whoel 50ft roll, the roll itself weighedt 9.5 lbs in shipping. so i added 9.5 lbs to the car to make it much more quiet and driveable.
plus without the backseat or heater or fuel injection its lighter anyways.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice work
no hurry the hell up and finish it


----------



## kalvinlk (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

only 9.5 pounds? I was sure that stuff weighed more when I was looking at it. Was be-quiet easy to work with?
I've heard from several people that sound deadening is one of the best mods they've done. Not only did it make the car much more quiet, it made it feel solid in the process. Obviously it's just perception, but I've heard nothing but good things, and I wouldn't mind another few pounds in my car to make it that much more enjoyable!
Did you do the roof as well? Double layer the wheel arches?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_That's what Buck Rogers scirocco would look like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








was gonna say the same thing andy...imagining the whole exterior that way. smoother, of course.

s-h-i-n-y...oooOOOh









must....break....hypnotic.....trance....

cool install though. keep at it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
_not to hijack the man's thread...but check out http://www.chromem3.com







_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i will be doing a section of the roof. the wheel wells are going to be cleaned up and have bedliner on them.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i will be doing a section of the roof. the wheel wells are going to be cleaned up and have bedliner on them.

bed liner will deaden noise very well but don't skimp toss some deadener on there too al


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

not going to cause i am leaving them bare for the public to see, so i want them to only see bedliner.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

just a little update on the wheels i'll be running.








and a pick of the rocco as she sits. 8) 

















































and my BFI VWMS windage tray and oil pan


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thats some top-shelf equipment you've got there...


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

mmmm..


----------



## mr.brown (Oct 26, 2003)

Superb work, can't wait to see the finished product. 
Nothing to do with your car but that "VWMS windage tray" is actually a standard VW part. It's from a mk3 Golf diesel and is otherwise known as a "restrictor" - costs about £30 over here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

ya, i know its a standard mk3 2.0 part, as i had a mk3 2.0...hehe but i guess back in the day it was marketed for mk1/2 as a VWMS part...maybe..


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mr.brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.brown* »_ that "VWMS windage tray" is actually a standard VW part.

good catch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i guess its how BFI market's it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

a few parts came in the mail today:
Front bilstein Sport struts. 
i had one on the frotn that was gone so why not buy 2 new ones...
rear's are mint.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Started shaving the engien bay today. what a job taking that rain tray off is.

































also got my stock centers for the wheels:


----------



## MoralWarfare (Oct 3, 2004)

very nice man!


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thanks for all the motivating comments guys.
i used a whoel 50ft roll, the roll itself weighedt 9.5 lbs in shipping. so i added 9.5 lbs to the car to make it much more quiet and driveable.
plus without the backseat or heater or fuel injection its lighter anyways.


that's worth it


----------



## 92golfer (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (webthread)*

lovin the pics...cant wat to see it complete....
good job on doing it right the first time around!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks. lots of work. gonna keep me busy for a while yet.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

shaved bay will be worth it
and really makes sense on a carb'd car, more attention on them
building it right the first time is cheaper and you'll enjoy it more in the end


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

thats the plan. and there's nothgin cheap about anythign on this build...unfortunately.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

did some seam sealer removal and bodywork. coming along pretty good.


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm impressed, very ambitious project. I'm keeping an eye on this thread. Rust has gotten into some out of the way places. Is the Scirocco going to be road legal or a dedicated track car?


_Modified by Talareno at 8:05 PM 2-12-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

anywhere there is/was rust it has been cut out and patched or cleaned up. this is going to be a dedicated weekend on nice days backroads kind of car. nothing showy, just plain fun to drive.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

Which is what cars should be! Very nice!!!! Should be an awesome car!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looking good man. Your rocco is going to be off the hook when completed.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

added to watch list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

planned finish date is april 2007. so its gonna be kickin around for some time yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

more parts:
PBR rotors, front and rear
PBR pads, front and rear.
new brake lines
steering rack boot kit.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i'd love to see it on the road this year!!


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

any more progress?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

question:
why go w/ pbr rotors instead of an OEM equivalent like ATE or brembo or zinnermann?

i run the pbr pads on the rr of my car and ATE up front coupled w/ zimmermann x-drilled at all four corners.

like i said...just a question.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

cause the price was right. plus this is a to get it running setup. i will be running an 11inch setup before its all said and done. with a project like this, money tends to get tight.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_cause the price was right. plus this is a to get it running setup. i will be running an 11inch setup before its all said and done. with a project like this, *money tends to get tight.*


oh, how i know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_cause the price was right. plus this is a to get it running setup. i will be running an* 11inch setup before its all said and done.* with a project like this, money tends to get tight.

11" brakes on a rocco, man it's scary enough in my 92 gti. stopping on a dime will be an understatement


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

well, i'll be needing it the way i drive.


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

ya 11" 4 pistons are fun....thats what im running









i need to do my interior like yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by GotKraut at 5:24 AM 2-27-2006_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

* with a project like this, money tends to get tight.* 

So I am not the only one to have these feelings! 
_[email protected]_
Anymore updates, and more picture for us guys! 
I really wish I could do this to my Scirocco but, hopefully in a few year I will be able to afford this type of restoration on my car. But until then I will keep driving it on nice days, and hopefully hit a few track/auto-x days this year.


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Awesome thread!.....I am in the process of doing the same type of restoration myself on a 88 Alpine White 16v. Not gonna do the carb setup though. I have just stripped the carpet out and received the new carpet in the mail. But after seeing this thread I will not just simply throw in the new carpet.
What made you go with rust bullet and not POR-15, is there a difference?
I will post pics of my project on a different thread...Thank you for being a guiding light! And I am sure if you dont mind I will have a few questions to throw your way in the coming weeks/months








Cheers
Eric


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (88VW16v)*

any updates al?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (88VW16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88VW16v* »_Awesome thread!.....I am in the process of doing the same type of restoration myself on a 88 Alpine White 16v. Not gonna do the carb setup though. I have just stripped the carpet out and received the new carpet in the mail. But after seeing this thread I will not just simply throw in the new carpet.
What made you go with rust bullet and not POR-15, is there a difference?
I will post pics of my project on a different thread...Thank you for being a guiding light! And I am sure if you dont mind I will have a few questions to throw your way in the coming weeks/months








Cheers
Eric

nice, my plans are alpine white aswell, as for going to Rust bullet instead of PRO 15, well RB is easier to use and the end result is pretty much the same.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

All right already, enough talk we need pictures!
*[email protected]*
You have anymore updates? I am looking forward to see more picture of the whole car! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and keep up the great work!










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 4:45 AM 3-21-2006_


----------



## lawn-gnome (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Is this the scirocco that was at MVOC 2 years ago>? if so it is a very nice car, i was at the mvoc 2 years ago with the yellow rocco being dollied.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (lawn-gnome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lawn-gnome* »_Is this the scirocco that was at MVOC 2 years ago>? if so it is a very nice car, i was at the mvoc 2 years ago with the yellow rocco being dollied. 

could be. i was not there that year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

So i received my safedrives roll cage today.
Pics for view:

















should be a fun weekend.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:49 AM 5-2-2006_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow dude.. thats a lot of work.. im stressing about going into my engine to see if i bent any valves your rebuilding a car from the ground up...nice work, keep us updated.. great job
JT


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So i received my safedrives roll cage today.
Pics for view:
















should be a fun weekend.
_Modified by [email protected] at 5:49 AM 5-2-2006_

*Alex * When your done want to come over and weld mine in








On a serious note please send me picture of the cage when in because I think I have the same one in my garage for my Scirocco! I would love to have a sneak peak before I do mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i'll be keeping you guys updated. its my first roll cage so it will be a slow proces to make sure all is well in roll cage world.
alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well, here is my roll cage install. no totally finished yet , still needs to be cleaned and painted.


----------



## tigerprawn16v (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the only thing i wonder about, is that nobody adds a diagonal member with their prefabbed cages. to be SCCA legal it requires a diagonal member from the main hoop, if i recall.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (tigerprawn16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tigerprawn16v* »_looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the only thing i wonder about, is that nobody adds a diagonal member with their prefabbed cages. to be SCCA legal it requires a diagonal member from the main hoop, if i recall.









thats quite possible, but being a non-track car its not a big deal.
its only there from added structural integrity and also for the look i want. if you do give me more information i may be able to add the diagonal you where talking about. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tigerprawn16v (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i'm not up to snuff on the rulebook for scca stuff, its been a while since ive read it. but if i recall they meant ie. from the top left of the main hoop (by your head) to like, the passenger side strut tower.

just adds a big of triangulation to the most important part of the cage.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i'm gonna read up on it.


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looking good alex!
If you need any help le tme know, as long as it does NOT involve sanding a strut tower.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_looking good alex!
If you need any help le tme know, as long as it does NOT involve sanding a strut tower.
















actually i'll need help sanding the engine bay soon...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Alex I have a few questions again just to see what route you took....First off after you took up the OEM sound mat did you paint the rustbullet right over the glue? and second have you or anyone else reading this attempted to replace the small white plastic clips for the floor molding that goes over the carpet on the door sills....Dealership says the parts are obsolete...any suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (88VW16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88VW16v* »_Alex I have a few questions again just to see what route you took....First off after you took up the OEM sound mat did you paint the rustbullet right over the glue? and second have you or anyone else reading this attempted to replace the small white plastic clips for the floor molding that goes over the carpet on the door sills....Dealership says the parts are obsolete...any suggestions? Anyone?









the pictures don'yt really show what i did. 
1. remove all seam sealer/glue/etc..
2. use proper cleaning agent (paint thinner/brake cleaner, wtv)to rid of leftover glue and such.
3. clean all rust as good as posibel
4. apply rust bullet in 2 even coats with 72 hours between coats.
5. apply brown bread.
as for the clips, why not drill 2-3 small holes and and use black screws that won't show.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

so i got my 16v bodykit today(complete and mint) and a set of rust-less fenders.
pics for view:


























_Modified by [email protected] at 2:05 PM 6-9-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

so i've been at it. i fitted the new fenders, stich welded the engine bay and also ordered a new hood and a spare aswell. pics to come of the progress.


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looks great, in fact it has inspired me to do the same. I was wondering how much rust bullet and b- quite it took to do the job? And was it hard to get the b- quite in place and looking so good?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freddiejones03253* »_Looks great, in fact it has inspired me to do the same. I was wondering how much rust bullet and b- quite it took to do the job? And was it hard to get the b- quite in place and looking so good?

i used 1 pint to do the whole floor with the rust bullet, and the b-quiet did require a certain amount of work to look as it did, but nothing you can't do with some patience and a few tools(knife, plastic trowel, roller).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As promised, some pics of the progress.
i also fabricated a front engine mount brace last night.
And my new second set of wheels.
Stitch welded tower:








pass side fender:








drivers side fender:








the engine mount brace:
























and the new wheels(not yet refinished):



















_Modified by [email protected] at 4:33 AM 7-13-2006_


----------



## karmanndubs6292 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bump for a thread I want to see continued.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

will be some big updates in a month or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

a few parts that i received today.
New control arm's w/ new bushings








New Ball joints.








new front strut mounts.








and new rear strut mounts.








i should be receiving new tierod ends shortly.


----------



## Newton77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well I'm new to the board... But cheers on the fine work, to a fellow East coaster!
P.S. If ya ever need a hand let me know also!










_Modified by Newton77 at 10:49 AM 7-28-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Newton77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Newton77* »_Well I'm new to the board... But cheers on the fine work, to a fellow East coaster!
P.S. If ya ever need a hand let me know also!









_Modified by Newton77 at 10:49 AM 7-28-2006_

so yer from moncton.
what did you drive beforehand?


----------



## Newton77 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well still driving it... A Civic... But I'm gettin' my Rabbit around Xmas... depends on when they get my color in canada


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

what color?
and what does your civic look like?
we should meet up at some point.


----------



## Newton77 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well the civic is just a Basic 4 door... (g/f car) were waititn' on the reflex silver... the dealer is tellin' us it could take up to 3 motnhs before they can get thier hands on one for us.








Meetin' up sounds like a plan to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

here are the enkei's after paint and clean up.


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hows the project going?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

its been slow moving in the last few weeks, work has kept me quite busy.


----------



## EF8kid (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Loving the work your doing, keep us posted!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Your project has inspired me. I was wondering what you found when you tore the carpets up. I am getting some rust bullet and b- quiet ultimate. Heat shield padding and carpet from tmi. Just wondering how did you clean up the stock gunk?
Thanks


_Modified by freddiejones03253 at 8:42 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Why don't you use that cool looking black wheel under the car ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Got new bearings pressed intot he spindles, and also painted them Black.
















and i just painted the engine bay.
































alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freddiejones03253* »_Your project has inspired me. I was wondering what you found when you tore the carpets up. I am getting some rust bullet and b- quiet ultimate. Heat shield padding and carpet from tmi. Just wondering how did you clean up the stock gunk?
Thanks

_Modified by freddiejones03253 at 8:42 PM 8-17-2006_

heat gun, scrapper and lots of patience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Chunks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Chunks* »_Why don't you use that cool looking black wheel under the car ?

you mean the one bent passat wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

i got some work done tonight.
i installed the new control arms, new bushing, and ball joint(and hardware)
also i put on the cleaned up manual rack with the new tie rods and boots.
























the new hood installed:








and the painted roll bar/rear strut tower's:
















alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

so after a few long nights, i got the doors on and fitted properly and also most of the car sanded down to 400 and ready for its first coat of high build primer.
pics for view:
















































Alex


----------



## bryan503 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

lookin good man


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats about what my paint job looks like but with a little luck it should be finished in a few weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (freddiejones03253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freddiejones03253* »_Thats about what my paint job looks like but with a little luck it should be finished in a few weeks. 

my appointment at the paintshop is on october 3rd....so ya, a few weeks.


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's really coming together!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (axe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axe* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's really coming together!

tell that to my wife


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I swear it's like looking at porn. Makes me fantasize about doing things like this to Red 5. Some day...
Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures!


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Ha ha! Red 5.
What stupid Star Wars dork would actually ...
oh wait, let me change my username first.


----------



## Finsol (Sep 9, 2006)

I am totally keeping an eye on this project, it's coming out great so far!!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

i could only wish that i did mine that good. cant wait to see it painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Scirocco82)*

UPDATE, my father came over tonight and helped me prime the car with some high-build primer.. 1st coat of many
(and yes, the 37' wasnt in the garage during primer, and my toolbox, welder , etc...were covered.)
on to the pics:








































Alex


----------



## MK1Scirocco1980 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

GREAT PROGRESS PICS...nice clean setup you have there too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (MK1Scirocco1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1Scirocco1980* »_GREAT PROGRESS PICS...nice clean setup you have there too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rob

its usually alot cleaner...sanding doesnt help. but thanks.


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (MK1Scirocco1980)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

well, here it is after paint:

















































































Alex


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks good! yer gettin my panties in a bunch!


----------



## axe (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice!


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_Looks good! yer gettin my panties in a bunch!


TMI!
@ the OP: it does look very handsome now, doesn't it?
what's going to happen w/ the engine bay? couldn't tell if that was still primer or matte black going on in there....








and i spy a USDM rr bumper bracket...which made me go back and look at your bumpers....which, incidentally _turned out very nice_. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep up the good work.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wow







it so clean and the color is sweet!
I will ask as well what's going on under the hood for paint??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

the underside of the hood will be painted soon, it is going bedliner black as it gives it the textures black look. the underhood is dusty but it is bedliner aswell. it almost looks like textured plastic.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*_thinks to self about paint-matching bumpers now_* how hard was the prep on those units?
as i mentioned above, i think your bumpers turned out the shizzle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bikerbill2021 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

damn! that color is absolute SEX


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (ginster86roc)*

if you want to paint match them, its alot of work, 1st you ahve to sand them down as much as possible, second, use a primer that will stick to plastic, 3rd, use high build primer until you can't see the texture anymore.


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

here are a few daytime pics:









































the hood is back at the painters as i wasnt satisfied with it, but the rest turned out great overall.


----------



## madeyeman (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

You did a nice job with the paint! Paint mine PLEASE!


----------



## Scirocco82 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (madeyeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madeyeman* »_You did a nice job with the paint! Paint mine PLEASE!
















x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

i can't wait to get the hood. i'm in Atlanta for business right now so itll have to wait untill friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Finsol)*

so i'm getting the hood tomorrow. can't wait. 
i was away for a little bi ton a business trip so its time to get back in the groove and start assembly.


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

Nice progress. I want to see this thing one of these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

so the car is heading back to the paintshop.
too much orange peel for my taste.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for getting it right the first time! You spend so much time on the car make having ****ty paint not worth it.
GL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for getting it right the first time! You spend so much time on the car make having ****ty paint not worth it.
GL

thats just it, i have over 15000$ in it, i don't want it looking like a 1500$ car.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Picking the car up from the painters this morning.!!!
picks to follow.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Please do can't wait to see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_Please do can't wait to see it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


pics will hopefully come tonight.
i'm waiting for the rain to stop to bring it home.
I got the shop to repaint it for free,and it turned out great.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can't wait to see it!
Would you please send me an email @ [email protected]
I want a complete process on painting the bumpers!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

the paintshop did fantastic work. 



































_Modified by [email protected] at 2:03 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

paint looks way better now
paint like glass
still cannot believe stupid tow company dropping the rocco in the driveway in the rain


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

nice thread! keep up the good work!


----------



## omgvwgolf (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Awesome! Nice work on the Rocco Mr. Scoudouc! 
I might just have to stop by when I go visit Axe....I'm anxious to see it all back together!
Denis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (omgvwgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgvwgolf* »_Awesome! Nice work on the Rocco Mr. Scoudouc! 
I might just have to stop by when I go visit Axe....I'm anxious to see it all back together!
Denis

this time you better come see me


----------



## V16 SS (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Man I'm gonna stay glued to this project like rust bullet to a floor pan. Glad to see you're not one of those guys that get in a hurry and just throw parts back on.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (V16 SS)*

Nice paint







Can't wait to see it progress along


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

Any new updates?? Haven't heard much!


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

christmas is over al get back to work






















joking man, any new rocco parts?


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (smithma7)*

awesome project... and awesome garage!!!
what else do you have in mind for powertrain, suspension?. what is your vison? So far I love it. I love a white shiny scirocco. It's like something out of a dream.
when do you project its completion and what shows will you bring it to?
Very inspiring indeed


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (92-8valver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92-8valver* »_christmas is over al get back to work






















joking man, any new rocco parts?

yaya..whens your project starting








anyways, on to the freshly ordered parts:
FK 60/40 high-tec springs








TT Stainless steel 16v Race downpipe








Alex


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait for more updates!
No coilovers for that beast!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait for more updates!
No coilovers for that beast!









i was thinking about it,. but i already have brand new Bilstein sports all around.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

will you run into any problems with the hot engine/bedliner engine bay?
after seeing your bay, I have given serious thought to doing the same thing to my project 84's engine bay


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_will you run into any problems with the hot engine/bedliner engine bay?
after seeing your bay, I have given serious thought to doing the same thing to my project 84's engine bay

nah, i've tested it on some sheet metal that i put in the oven for like 2 hours
didnt flake or get brittle.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what brand is it/who sprayed it on?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

I only wish my paint comes out as nice as yours.... we'll see tho!
great progress!


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yaya..whens your project starting








anyways, on to the freshly ordered parts:
FK 60/40 high-tec springs








TT Stainless steel 16v Race downpipe








Alex


well my project starts when i get a job after i finish school








just razzin ya about the rocco, just wanna see another nice dub rolling around
bah well all i need is rings and gaskets and to spend the time to remove the light harness from that obd 2 aba harness


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_what brand is it/who sprayed it on?

the UAP/Napa stuff.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the UAP/Napa stuff.


NAPA stuff, eh?
I work there, so that should be no problem price-wise


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (kenny_blankenship)*

the Downpipe and springs have arrived.
the SS downpipe is pure art.
































Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

So i've bit the bullet and purchased a set of seats.
Momo Start FIA rated seats in black.








should be here next weekend.


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

Nice valentines gift. Let me help you out with that pic.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Markasaurus!)*









_That's pruddy_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

so my seats have arrived:








































Alex


----------



## Burnoutx (Dec 20, 2001)

looking great man. gonna keep an eye on this project


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

How much did you pay for the paint job if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (Vento117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento117* »_How much did you pay for the paint job if you dont mind me asking?

i have about 3000$ between the new body panels, the supplies and the paintwork.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

these will be here this week.
Ordered from Concept1.








- 'Master' safety seat belts for road use are ECE approved. 4 point fixing system with eye bolt installation. 
- FIA Approved.
- Size: 2"
- Color: Black

Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

got the harness.
MOMO 4 point.








Alex


----------



## hardrocco (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Al,
How is the work going?
I was wondering how much of the B-Quiet stuff you needed to buy for the bottom of your car - front, back and roof?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (hardrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hardrocco* »_Hi Al,
How is the work going?
I was wondering how much of the B-Quiet stuff you needed to buy for the bottom of your car - front, back and roof?









i used one of those 1x50ft rolls.


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

BUMP UPDATES AL UPDATES


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









is that for your high-energy vortex posting sessions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_
is that for your high-energy vortex posting sessions?

shhh! don't tell my boss


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Wow, a definate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on your project. That car should look sick as all hell when its done. I can't wait to see the finished product. definitely gives me inspiration for mine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (DutchVDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

my buddy is running a pair of Starts in his E30...they are pretty comfy, even for street use


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_my buddy is running a pair of Starts in his E30...they are pretty comfy, even for street use
















good!
i got them simply to fit in the car


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

ya if you modify the brackets you can get them to sit even lower in the E30...we got it to sit literally on the floor haha, even had to cut away some carpet to sit lower....always wanted to do that in the scirocco.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: you may want to look into getting a leg bolster/cushion...it gets annoying having to hold your legs up all the time...












_Modified by GotKraut at 2:17 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_ya if you modify the brackets you can get them to sit even lower in the E30...we got it to sit literally on the floor haha, even had to cut away some carpet to sit lower....always wanted to do that in the scirocco.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: you may want to look into getting a leg bolster/cushion...it gets annoying having to hold your legs up all the time...








_Modified by GotKraut at 2:17 PM 4-12-2007_

might be a good idea, although i'm used to it. i am 6-3


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Placed a rather costly order today, some parts that i need to continue.
TRW (OEM) Exhaust Valve x8
TRW (OEM) Intake Valve x8
Schadek Oil Pump 
Febi Timing Chain 
(OEM) Cyl. Head Bolt Set 
Geba (OEM) Water Pump 
Goetze (OEM) Water Pump Gasket 
Oil Cooler Seal w/ Tab
Rear Control Arm Bushing 
Ruville Rear Wheel Bearing Kit x2
Gemo (OEM) Parking Brake Cable x2
Swag (OEM) Crankshaft Gear 
More to come.








Alex


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Who did you order your parts from?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (independent77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *independent77* »_Who did you order your parts from?

our favorite discount place. autopartsonlinecanada.com


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

some motivation pics, 
















Alex


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

http://www.viatrack.ca
knocksensing for ms allows timing retard ..... considering your right foot is like mine u might like the cheap insurance 65 usd 10 usd reg ship 22 usd express ship


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Got my new wing and the Euro bumpers.
Plans are to paint the bumpers Satin black.
















Alex


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

so why did you nix the white ones? Car is looking good btw.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_so why did you nix the white ones? Car is looking good btw.

well, those where N/A bumps, theses are euro ones.
I painted the n/a bumps in case i could not find/fund the euro ones.
i got lucky!


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good god man that is coming along nice, i need a garage to get my gti where i want it


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

fantastic







i cant wait to see it assembled!


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_fantastic







i cant wait to see it assembled! 

X 2
Al is PICKY AS Hell too so it'll be awesome


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

I just can't wait to see the painted Corrado steelies installed!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I just can't wait to see the painted Corrado steelies installed!

next summer is the ETA.
I've been quite busy lately with my other cars and the house, not to mention work aswell.
Once winter time rolls around i'll hit the grindstone again.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
next summer is the ETA.
I've been quite busy lately with my other cars and the house, not to mention work aswell.
Once winter time rolls around i'll hit the grindstone again.

Dammit! I was hoping for this summer or fall. However, I know how other things "get in the way." Good luck with ALL of your projects!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*
































_Modified by [email protected] at 4:57 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Wow! Are you talking just the tranny or going away from the motor you already put so much work into?


----------



## endubbin (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

this is simply amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (Vortex_Generator)*











_Modified by [email protected] at 4:57 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

Can't blame you. I got a boosted car 5 years ago and I've never turned back.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Vortex_Generator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortex_Generator* »_Can't blame you. I got a boosted car 5 years ago and I've never turned back.









previous to my Subaru i had a 2001 Passat 1.8T and then a 2004 Golf TDI with a chip, so i do sometimes miss a boosted car.


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

First of all; awesome project!!!
I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.
1) Did you need to rough up the paint before applying the rust inhibitor? I don't have any noticeable rust at this point but I can see where some soft spots are starting to form. I was thinking about coating both pans.
2) Did you install any sound proofing other than the brown bread in the forward pan? My forward sound proofing is still intact but is pretty nasty. What's your overall impression?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (StockTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StockTDI* »_First of all; awesome project!!!
I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.
1) Did you need to rough up the paint before applying the rust inhibitor? I don't have any noticeable rust at this point but I can see where some soft spots are starting to form. I was thinking about coating both pans.
2) Did you install any sound proofing other than the brown bread in the forward pan? My forward sound proofing is still intact but is pretty nasty. What's your overall impression?
Thanks!









Hey,
what you don't see is that i took a scuff pad and my diegrinder and cleaned up as much of the rust as i could, then i used soem chemicals on it for the rest. for your situation, i would suggest sanding it to have it stick better. as for the brown bread, i would suggest you take out your stock icky stuff and replace it with this. you will not regret it.


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks man, I appreciate the advice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Once again...AWESOME job!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

OK. i've changed my mind again.....
yeah i know...again...
anyways, seeing as i have 90% of the stuff for my built 16v already and the 1.8T will take longer to get, i'm going the 16v route.
I ordered a few parts yesterday and also picked up a mint Digi 1 harness, computer and co-pot.
the head will be on its way to the machine shop as soon as the remaining lightened and titanium pieces arrive.
I've also gotten a hold of a newish 16v distributor, a 16v passat starter, a 22mm master cylinder and 16v rocco hubs.










Alex











_Modified by [email protected] at 4:41 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Just ordered some more parts from a local dealer:
-Eurovan Clutch cable
-Eurovan Slave cylinder adapter for O2A trans.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Received the retainers today.
They weight as much as a paper clip.

















Alex


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

found something that would be good for this car!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
heheh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (simon_C)*

Did some Head porting and polishing on the intake side tonight.
I got 2 intake ports done.
Once i take the sandpaper to it, it shyould be as smooth as glass.








Side by side of the first one i did and an unmachine port








The material i took out, and keys to compare the amount.
















Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump.


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

What exactly are you trying to accomplish with the milling? Hard to tell from the pictures. Are you knife edging the division between the ports?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Vortex_Generator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortex_Generator* »_What exactly are you trying to accomplish with the milling? Hard to tell from the pictures. Are you knife edging the division between the ports?

i was simply trying my luck at a mild de-burring and cleaning of the head, its since been brought to the local machine shop and is receiving a massive port+ polish.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Some rather small updated pictures:
i've painted and reinstalled the Master cylinder, brake booster and most of the cables leading from in the car to under the dash aswell as painted and getting ready for final assembly for the rest of the suspension.
































the O2A:
















Alex


----------



## jr_certs (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*









Is that transmission brand new?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (jr_certs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jr_certs* »_ 
Is that transmission brand new?









nope, just reconditioned by myself.


----------



## LiamMcFee (Dec 28, 2004)

My friend, I just finished reading this entire thread, and I could weep . . . My 2nd car was an '82, and my 3rd car was an '85. I miss it so much. You're doing a fantastic job, and I am sick with envy . . . I'll be watching for more updates. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (LiamMcFee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiamMcFee* »_My friend, I just finished reading this entire thread, and I could weep . . . My 2nd car was an '82, and my 3rd car was an '85. I miss it so much. You're doing a fantastic job, and I am sick with envy . . . I'll be watching for more updates. Good luck!

thank you very much. its motivational to hear such things.
I've actually learned so much over the last 3 years while redoing it aswell as building and working on quite a few cars. there's actually alot of stuff that i will be redoing before its all said and done.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok,
motor is back from the engine shop.
parts are in, motor is going in the car in a week or so(waiting on parts)
here's the final build sheet on it:
Bottom end
-Bored out .040
-Crank journals polished
-High volume oil pump
-Wiseco 83.5mm dome top pistons(11.1:1 comp)
-new bearings 
-Autotech lightened Intermediate shaft pulley
-new Waterpump
-all new gaskets, seals and hardware(mostly Stainless)
Head
-Port + Polish and bench flowed
-New valves (5 angle valve job)
-New guides
-New Valve seals
-New HD Springs
-New Titanium ratainers
-New MK4 2.0 Lifters (lightweight)
-Cat 268 Cams
-ARP Head studs (these are what i am waiting for)
-Cometic multi layer metal head gasket
-Autotech lightweight cam gear
on to the pics:
























































I also removed the rear suspension and painted everything, changed every bushing, bolt, and bearing. brakes are all ew as well.
















alex


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow, that motor is looking sharp.
Let us know how it runs.


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (tmechanic)*

so is your tail end


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

I hate you to a level of intoxication. It looks superb.


----------



## 82ROC (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Where are you ordering all your body seals from? Roof,windows,doors,etc.,etc.?


----------



## VWJETTY (Jun 29, 2006)

keep it up! this one is definitely a favorite!


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (VWJETTY)*

keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. (82ROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *82ROC* »_Where are you ordering all your body seals from? Roof,windows,doors,etc.,etc.?

i have them all, mostr on the car where good ad i got the few missing ones from the classifieds.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Got some more engine parts:
Cometic .051'' Metal head gasket








ARP Head studs









i also brought my exhaust manifold to the engine builders to get it plained and cleaned up and i ordered all the exhaust studs and nuts.
Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Put the studs/head gasket and head on last night.
also got the flywheel, clutch and PP on.
then i put the trans and motor together. show be in the car by next weekend, just need to fab some mounts.
Also have all the rear and front suspension assembled for good.
on to the pics:

















































































































Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

got the drivetrain in the car today.


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hOLY CRAP!! AWESOME!
It's so nice and new!


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

thats awesome! are you taking it to any shows...like speedsport?


----------



## 2screwsofFun (Jun 10, 2006)

damn this is gonna be one nice rocc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you man attention to detail is excellent i love it


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ZOMG!
I'm absolutely blown away by the absolute perfection you're achieving; a testament to what skill, patience, time, money, time and money, and money can achieve...
















I realy want to see it in person when it's done. You're going to Cincy, right? We could be like brothers! Youl'd be "best in show" I'd be "worst in show"! 














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

thanks for all the comments guys. very motivational. 
anyways, got the cams in sunday waiting on a pulley now.


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Intense! Super Detail. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Donsroc (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (gourmandster)*

Keep this up......it is great!






















Don


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

got my underdrive pulley today. time to order my ABF alternator setup soon.
























Alex


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

That would be cool if you brought it to Cincy. And you(and other Maritimes Province Scirocco owners) could join the Northern New England caravan. On another note, are there any Canadian show/gatherings? I would love to check that out, as I am closer to Canada than to the rest of the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

you may want to check out a show thats local to me. 
MVOC - heres a link to the show last year, the one this year will be on the same site. http://www.customobsessions.co...13352


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

giot the cams and ABF manifold on, also put on the distributor and a few other things
































the intake is BMW urban green btw
































Alex


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:49 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## dopefishlives (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That looks really nice so far, I am digging the military green intake manifold too. lol What happened to the Webers you planned on using?


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

Very, very nice work. I wish my car was that nice. You make me want to shave my engine bay! Might I ask, thought, why are you going to use the stock oil cooler? Not hating, just wondering.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (dopefishlives)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dopefishlives* »_That looks really nice so far, I am digging the military green intake manifold too. lol What happened to the Webers you planned on using?

The euro manifold setup is less common.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (hamradio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hamradio* »_Very, very nice work. I wish my car was that nice. You make me want to shave my engine bay! Might I ask, thought, why are you going to use the stock oil cooler? Not hating, just wondering.

thanks for the good comments, as for the oil cooler, i've always ran the stock VW one and its never given me issues, however i've had some non Vw's with aftermarket oil coolers that constantly leaked and made a huge mess. That and this car won't be sitting in hot traffic anyways.


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok. Thanks. I intend on eliminating mine, and replacing it with a volvo oil cooler. Don't sit in traffic a lot around here, but it does get mega hot during summer. What mega sucks is if you're in town on a 100 degree day sitting in traffic. Esp with no ac.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (hamradio)*

nice work, the project seems to be coming along well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (roccostud)*

what is that throttle body from?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_got the drivetrain in the car today.


















Alex, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the way your motor is turning out... 
Amazing Color Combo... 







One Suggestion. . . Take it out, or leave it. . . 
I would love to see that Gold color thats on the Brake Booster on the Valve Cover Lines...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
Alex, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the way your motor is turning out... 
Amazing Color Combo... 







One Suggestion. . . Take it out, or leave it. . . 
I would love to see that Gold color thats on the Brake Booster on the Valve Cover Lines... 



Maybe..
just so you guys know, everything is very dusty under the hood now,
onec i clean it it will be nice and black.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (MAGICHAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAGICHAT* »_what is that throttle body from?

Its off of an ABF 16v from europe. i think its the same size as the VR6 unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

just got my new Axles:
















Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

a few updated pics.
installed:
-cable shifter
-Heater
-Exhaust manifold
















































































































Alex


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That's an awesome heater setup!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (timbo2132)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_That's an awesome heater setup!! 

its super small and quite functional. The unit is a vintage air product, quite common in the muscle car/ street rod world.
3 blower speed and 4 temp settings plus just ventilation.
i have it plumbed in to always give me defrost and under dash heat/ventilation.
Alex


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

damn dude, i disappear for a minute and your car gets all kinds of love. Looking good man, keep up the work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchVDub* »_damn dude, i disappear for a minute and your car gets all kinds of love. Looking good man, keep up the work.

thanks.


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (german old school)*

this build is dank
but pleaseeeeeeeeee
take off that exhaust manifold
and put on a header
if i have to i will buy you one(seriously)


----------



## freddiejones03253 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have been watching this thread for a while and it is just soo sweet. Keep up the great work.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:18 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_Excellent work... many fond memories of when I did the 2.0L.. I appreciate it whan a job is done neat and clean!!! 
Where did you source the under drive crank pulley?
-Raffi 

Ebay.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (MAGICHAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAGICHAT* »_this build is dank
but pleaseeeeeeeeee
take off that exhaust manifold
and put on a header
if i have to i will buy you one(seriously)

well, if you're offering.
i have to admit that i absolutely hate the sound of a 16v with a header. thats my guilty little secret and the reason for the non-cat dual downpipe. next best thing.


----------



## vwsport16v1988 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is an awesome build!! almost brings a tear to my eye, keep up the good work, and bump for some updates!!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dang man this makes my project look halfassed







nice work man its an inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Alex
I've loved this Rocco from the first time I saw it at MVOC many, many yrs ago. I believe you once told me it was Biddington's.......,I'm sure he'd approve of all you've done to it!!!!
My '84 8V and my buddy's '87 16V could use some of the parts your discarding.......LOL








Let me know when you're cruising to Truro again.....this I gotta see!!!
.......probably see you at MVOC this year!!!


----------



## DrugsMakeMeCool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rocco.loco)*

Nice project, great to see some pride in workmanship.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco.loco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco.loco* »_Hi Alex
I've loved this Rocco from the first time I saw it at MVOC many, many yrs ago. I believe you once told me it was Biddington's.......,I'm sure he'd approve of all you've done to it!!!!
My '84 8V and my buddy's '87 16V could use some of the parts your discarding.......LOL








Let me know when you're cruising to Truro again.....this I gotta see!!!
.......probably see you at MVOC this year!!!

probly won't see MVOC this year, i'm going to the F1 in montreal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwsport16v1988)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsport16v1988* »_This is an awesome build!! almost brings a tear to my eye, keep up the good work, and bump for some updates!!

thanks for the positive comments. there's atually alot of things thaty i have learned on this build and will use once i redo the Z/28 and then start on the full on rebuild of the 37'







(can you say 10 years and like 50 grand...







)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (DrugsMakeMeCool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrugsMakeMeCool* »_Nice project, great to see some pride in workmanship.

well, i do have a little bit of an automotive backround and that helps, plus i'm kind of the think about it 10 times before i do it kind of guys. hence why its taking so long to get this thing on the road. thanks for the nice comments, makes me feel good about being so damned slow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_dang man this makes my project look halfassed







nice work man its an inspiration. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's not as perfect as everyone seems to think it is







i'd rate it as a 6.5 or 7 on 10. perfect for a driver.


----------



## vwsport16v1988 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Take your time, for this quality of work we rocco owners dont mind! keep up the good work! also got any updated pics? cause i cant wait to see more!


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (vwsport16v1988)*

amazing. i just read the whole thread and im in awe. never sell this car in the future. ever. that would be like giving birth to a child and selling it, which does happen, but its just retarded. good luck i cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (clanajar)*

I love seeing detail like this, killer job! Too bad It's an MKII







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (clanajar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clanajar* »_amazing. i just read the whole thread and im in awe. never sell this car in the future. ever. that would be like giving birth to a child and selling it, which does happen, but its just retarded. good luck i cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

everyone is nervous that i'll sell it a year after its done too.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (clanajar)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:18 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_
I can speak only about myself... but after putting this much work into a project, mine from a couple of years ago, I could never sell the car. I would part it out rather than know that some one else was driving it.
-Raffi

Comments like this (in jest or serious) that are retarded. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









Relax there Sport!! Did you not read the first part of my post? Cool your Jets dude and don't kill this guy's thread, It's way too Impresive.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (gourmandster)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:19 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_
Well pal... I applaud the work he's done so far sport-o... don't get your panties in a bunch there guy! Didn't you read the first part of my post? take a chill pill and relax... friend.
Hey Alex, you're doing it right! 

Keep it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Raffi

I will do the correct thing and give this guy's build the super thumbs up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Have a good one.. Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (gourmandster)*

this page has gone too long without pics.








i cleaned, then cleaned, then cleaned and cleaned my door panels and plastic interior parts(very dirty) , and sprayed them to look like new with satin black flexible paint for this purpose. i should have taken before pics as its amazing. also, it should match quite well with my perforated black custom new headliner.
on to the pics:
























































































Alex


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Installed and painted 10.1 Calipers, Brembo rotors and PBR metal master pads
























































































Me 











_Modified by [email protected] at 4:33 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

nice work man, how much longer you think you've got 'til its all done?


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
everyone is nervous that i'll sell it a year after its done too.

Dibs.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*...*

Goddamn this is so killer.

_Quote, originally posted by *gourmandster* »_Too bad It's an MKII







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^^^There are so many things wrong with this statement, I can only assume they are intentional/tongue-in-cheek.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ... (CodeMan)*











_Modified by EUROROC at 10:20 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## clanajar (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: ... (EUROROC)*

hey euroroc do you get your blood pressure checked regularly?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just a quick update, the car is waiting to be wired, i've finished the cooling system and am waiting to get the fuel lines done.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i just thumbed through this build, wow, the car looks awesome
i am truly loving the colors....the flat black engine bay/rad support of setting the white body is hot....and the green accents are awesome as well, definitely would not have though of that myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Again, a truly nice looking car. Makes me miss my Rocco's.


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

Man, threads like this make me want to cry...because a) its so amazingly beautiful...and b) beyond taking off a bumper to swap headlights...I dont know how to do sh_t to my car...








One of these days I'll have to buy a nicely rebuilt older car...


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

Updates?


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (Vortex_Generator)*

??? any pics or updates???


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

:crickets:


----------



## rocket_science_racing (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

Lookin good!
I'm in the process of doing a complete buildup of mine too.. I'll be using the rieger widebody kit though...
I was wondering, where did you get the new hood? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Updates Kiddies
-All the bumpers, headlight, tails are on.
-Headliner is in(new one)
-Wiring harnesses are being integrated (mk2 CE2 panel, MK1 interior harness and Digi 1 Corrado engine harness and management
-Braided 6AN fuel hose with AN fitting and a new Walbro inline fuel pump
-ties up alot of loose ends, double checked alot of the mechanical.
Plan is to try and have it running before the end of the summer and try it out to see how it runs and if i need to redo or change anything.
Money has been a little tighter in the last while because we've spent alot on the 80' Z28 to get it up and ready for the summer (dynoed 250hp/279lb/ft at the wheels







)
other things have slowed me down such as work and my wife being pregnant, as well as the house remodeling that i've been doing.
i haven't given up on it by any means, just slowed down a bit.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Nice stuff man! You might want to pick up one of these:








It's a major bitch when the plastic piece breaks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Nice stuff man! You might want to pick up one of these:








It's a major bitch when the plastic piece breaks.

this a short shifter setup?


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

al please update us


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
this a short shifter setup?

It does that, but, most importantly it replaces a piece that is prone to breakage. Ask me how I know...
Although it does look like it might be easy to re-engineer the custom piece and put it back to stock dimensions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MAGICHAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAGICHAT* »_al please update us

its a t a standstill, summer man! plenty of travelling and other things going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*

i might try and build one of these myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

last weekend i got to spend a little time on the rocco and built some brackets for my Momo seats, fitted them in, pretty much put all of the interior in it and also installed th two rear windows. now to get a windshield, and get this rig wired up. after that its just a bunch of misc little loose ends for me to get it on the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

updated shots of the rocco


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that thing looks SICK,cant wait to see it finished.
nice work.


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

wow thats beautiful.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Bones 16v)*

Looks f-ing great







But i used the supertech valve spring with not so good results. They lasted one summer(5000km) and in the fall cruise we have i had the inner springs on #1 and #2 brake.
But looks hot my next one will be white


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

what the hell, those pics are super fuzzy! i gotta check the setting son my camera.


----------



## rustyredrocco (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

wow, this thread makes me want to get out in the garage and turn some wrench's. no expence spared!! very nice job man.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

if you ever get this let me know what brakes you pet on the rear?I want to the same for my rocco..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_if you ever get this let me know what brakes you pet on the rear?I want to the same for my rocco..

its just mk2 16v pads, rotors and calipers found on the factory 16v scirocco's. My car was an 8v so this was an upgrade.


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Man I can't wait to see your rocco finished, it will definatly be one of the nicest in the maritimes, and I'm sure that motor will work nice too. 

1SlowVW
PS: its Dirty Luc case you didn't know


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So do I need every thing from the spindle out?
BY the way that scirocco is bad ass!


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (83mk2scirocco)*

al any updates???????????????


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*FV-QR*

very nicely done.
Your intake tube setup looks just like mine


----------



## lowa2 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rabidroco)*

Al. We HAVE TO GET THE WIRING DONE!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lowa2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowa2* »_Al. We HAVE TO GET THE WIRING DONE!!!

yeah, its gotta get done. been working on this heap for nearly 4 years now. i've been through 3 new daily drivers since i started this! thats bad


----------



## SAW32rally (Jul 27, 2008)

hey every one. i just got an 88 16v scirocco on ebay. i cant wait to pick it up. nice car and i hope mine will be that nice some day


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (SAW32rally)*

PLEASE UPDATE US AL !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (MAGICHAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAGICHAT* »_
PLEASE UPDATE US AL !

well, i've done just about nothing on it over the last 9 months. i did buy a set of tires for it the other day - 195/50R15 BFG G-force sports. i also took the gas tank out and a new one is on its way. i've really got to motivate myself to finish this thing and drive the snot out of it








the main reason for the non-progress is dealing with an infant that i love and going out RVing every nice weekend. RV is put away for the winter, progress should come quickly now.
Annabelle and her first car!


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, we just bought one of those my son.


----------



## scrilla (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (20th#0000)*

This thread is epic. Dont let it slip away. Get us some updates man! Lovin the rocco, its siiiccckkkK!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (scrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrilla* »_This thread is epic. Dont let it slip away. Get us some updates man! Lovin the rocco, its siiiccckkkK!!!

its 95% done, windshield is in, wiring is getting there, new Gas tank is in. Its hitting the road this summer - for sure!
even got some new tires for it - 195/50R15 BFG G-force sports.
no more pictures until its on the road and moving under its own power.


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

sad


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (MAGICHAT)*

hate


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

Glad to see this is still moving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (CodeMan)*









tease


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

it runs!
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hot


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: MKII Scirocco Restoration/Buildup thread. ([email protected])*

There is a black '88 Scirocco 16V at the end of our street recently purchased by a mechanic for sale. Body is excellent, just a couple of minor rust spots. Karmann body kit. Paint needs replaced and interior cleaned up, plus new clutch. Only 103K miles on it. Selling for $600. Says he doesn't have the time restore it as he had planned. After reading this thread you have given me inspiration! What an awesome job.








Now I just need to find $600 to start down the road


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Bump for a great Rocco!!

Hey Alex, didn't make MVOC this year, but saw a white Rocco in the pics on CO....was that yours or the other Moncton one??? Kinda hard to get around with a child but if you're gonna make any of the shows or gtg in NS, lemme know in advance!!! Putting many klicks on Rocco this summer??


----------



## Skankahaulic (May 24, 2004)

Dig it!!


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

MOAR pictures! 

(please.):laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

chuckster1 said:


> MOAR pictures!
> 
> (please.):laugh:


 
nothing's changed. I need to get it up and running properly and drive it. Been busy having kids, working like a nut to pay for all of it and overall pulling my hair out. 

i'm thinking it may get on the road this summer, depends on the camping schedule and how i feel. It's not going anywhere and its not rotting out in my heated dehumidified garage. :thumbup:


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

"MAY" get it on the road this summer

WTF?????????????????????

I BEEN WAITIN YEARS TO SEE THIS THING RUN, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

well, i decided to start taking the digi I and ABF setup off, i've got a full running Digi II swap ready to go, just waiting on the fuel rail and new intake manifold to come in. If it runs half decent, it should be on the road in late may.

as it sits now:









hard to believe its been painted for 5 years, even harder to believe that i've owned it for over 8 years without driving it.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well, i decided to start taking the digi I and ABF setup off, i've got a full running Digi II swap ready to go, just waiting on the fuel rail and new intake manifold to come in. If it runs half decent, it should be on the road in late may.
> 
> as it sits now:
> 
> ...


I spy a fellow second-gen Camaro owner :wave:


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

WOW!!! the new garage looks great,.......but the Rocco looks better!!!
Get it running and if you can't get the time to drive it, lemme know.....I'll come up and drive it for you......
Hope to see it at MVOC....even if you have to tow it across town.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco.loco said:


> WOW!!! the new garage looks great,.......but the Rocco looks better!!!
> Get it running and if you can't get the time to drive it, lemme know.....I'll come up and drive it for you......
> Hope to see it at MVOC....even if you have to tow it across town.....


 
i'm working on it, although it won't be at MVOC, i'll be away in Las Vegas..
will probably try to make it to the Nats. though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

71camaro said:


> I spy a fellow second-gen Camaro owner :wave:


you spy right, minty 80 Z with many goodies, mostly suspension and drivetrain related though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

well folks, its been a long and swell ride.
The car's finally done, its being inspected and aligned this friday.
It runs pretty decent on Digi II without a chip, i'll break it in and get one soon, otherwise the roll cage is gone and a new 16v radiator was required. I'll get some new pics of it outside of the garage finally. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> well folks, its been a long and swell ride.
> The car's finally done, its being inspected and aligned this friday.
> It runs pretty decent on Digi II without a chip, i'll break it in and get one soon, otherwise the roll cage is gone and a new 16v radiator was required. I'll get some new pics of it outside of the garage finally. :thumbup:


Just read through your whole thread. Nice! Can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

some chitty iPhone pics from after a short drive around my roundabout/driveway.
The engine bay will get a thourough rework this winter, at this point its just get up and running.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

another


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

PLEASE BRING THIS TO H2Oi!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

71camaro said:


> PLEASE BRING THIS TO H2Oi!!!


 
it barely made it up my driveway last night without breaking (shifter issues) i think it'll be a while before it leaves the country.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

went for its first actual drive down the road - around 20km's to be exact.

here it is being filled with gas.










its being inspected and aligned this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

its aligned and has passed inspection, i've done about 100km's with it now. Love driving it, now i can see why you guys are nuts for these things!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Ordered up the TT 16v digi II chip and the gruvenparts O2A short shift and repair block kit.
Been shaking it down pretty good too, found a fuel leak, fixed it, had a motor mount loosen up , fixed that too, otherwise it runs like a champ! I've done about 130 miles with it utd - us cluster


----------



## Wesley Brown (Jun 16, 2012)

WOw you have given me a lot of hope . I havee just started my project and you have outdone your self . I''l quit whining about all the work mine has taken ! Great job and your certainly dedicated !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

a few pics from the weekend.


----------



## Rocco.loco (Nov 1, 2003)

Lookin' good!!!.....too bad NB has front plates, sorta takes away from the clean looks.
Painted steelies never do anything for me, no matter the type......tell me you have alloys in the plans......
Haven't made the Nat's yet but hopefully this will be the year.....hope to see the Rocco in person. Last time it was silver.......that wasn't yesterday...........:laugh:
Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco.loco said:


> Lookin' good!!!.....too bad NB has front plates, sorta takes away from the clean looks.
> Painted steelies never do anything for me, no matter the type......tell me you have alloys in the plans......
> Haven't made the Nat's yet but hopefully this will be the year.....hope to see the Rocco in person. Last time it was silver.......that wasn't yesterday...........:laugh:
> Jim


 
no alloy's planned


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> no alloy's planned


It's ok, I love the painted steelies! :thumbup:


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Followed this from the start. One of the better builds on this forum. Great Job.Nice attention to detail.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

well, i took it to its first car show -> Atlantic Nationals(over 2000 cars this year btw). Overall it went well, the car worked ok and ton's of people took photos and many asked about the car. Had a mishap yesterday on the way back from the show, put of smoke and a small fire under the hood! 
Got pulled over, open the hood and saw that oil was leaking badly from the valvecover gasket (the rear cent bolt actually loosened up and fell out) and it was flowing onto the hot exhaust manifold. extinguished it, nothing got burnt or hurt. Then i had to fix it, found a bolt holding my passenger seat togethe that fit, put it on, cleaned the oil mess with a rag and Spray nine (used it to stop the fire too!) than drove home fine. Talk about a scare too. 

all in all it was a tough weekend for me and the boys car wise, i had the fire misshap, my buddies 40 Chev coupe required an altnaoruild suturday night before the cruise and my other buddies 67 chevelle got hit by a gate while driving by and it caught the door handle. lots of carnage.










Said carnage









my buddy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

put my TT chip in last night and got the Gruvenparts shifter parts in. Shifter works perfect now. (Damn O2A's) The car pulls harder that my 08 WRX did, i'm blown away by how well it works, it actually feels like the motor that it is, i'd dare say its close to 150whp.


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocco.loco said:


> too bad NB has front plates


Damn Quebecers have got it easy.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

cholland_ said:


> Damn Quebecers have got it easy.


Lol!

You think? Tons of cops with nothing to do but give tickets for silly things, roads that resemble Beirut, I look like a drunk driver swerving to avoid all the holes everywhere! But no front plates!

I'd almost trade for better roads


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

some changes are coming this year to the rocco. stay tuned.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Holy Jesus a back from the dead bump!


----------



## Shikeira (Nov 5, 2016)

Is this thing still on?


----------

